# Anomalies in our marriage.



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

4 or 5 yeas ago my wife of 40+years. "reconnected"with a grade school classmates (female),I had no problem with that and told her as much.
They decided to have lunch at her house,My wife used the GPS to find her house,not a problem.she had pointed out where this woman lived at least three times,the address in the GPS was 10 miles away from that location,and it was in his head GPS three times.
Our sex life dropped from once aweek to maybe once a month almost over night,she began dressing and undressing in the bathroom out of sight.Does anyone else think this is odd?
D


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

If the stereo typical woman is horrible with directions, this does not surprise me that respective feedback from a GPS after a woman has been driving would be extraordinary confusing! 

I mean come on here, we are talking about combining highly advance satellites orbiting in outer space along with high speed mathematical calculations on a device that is more powerful than yesterday's desktop computer with a female driving an automobile. 

As for your sex life, reprogram your wife's GPS so that the name of your house is very "creative!" That way when she gets home, the GPS will tell your wife, "now arriving at D's BeDonky Dong!" Then she will come in the door with a smile on her face! 

Cheers,
BadSanta


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

Check out the Coping with Infidelity forum if you haven't already.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Deguello said:


> she began dressing and undressing in the bathroom out of sight.Does anyone else think this is odd?
> D


Probably because of the "hicky's" and bite marks on her breast and upper thighs. If you're smart enough to find this site and write, I think you can make an educated guess why your sex life dropped.
Your sign is available upon request


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Deguello said:


> 4 or 5 yeas ago my wife of 40+years. "reconnected"with a grade school classmates (female),I had no problem with that and told her as much.
> They decided to have lunch at her house,My wife used the GPS to find her house,not a problem.she had pointed out where this woman lived at least three times,the address in the GPS was 10 miles away from that location,and it was in his head GPS three times.
> Our sex life dropped from once aweek to maybe once a month almost over night,she began dressing and undressing in the bathroom out of sight.Does anyone else think this is odd?
> D


I do not understand what you're saying. She pointed out the house her friend lives in, but still need a GPS to get there? And then the address you saw in the GPS 3 times was not even this woman's house? Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## totallywarped (Jan 26, 2013)

she's cheating, the "friend" was made up to give her an alibi. She's trying to reassure you by showing you where this friend lives. You already know that's not where she's going. Sex dipped off because she's getting it elsewhere. She won't dress in front of you either because she has hickeys, bruises or bitemarks. She could also be withdrawing from you. Don't call her out yet start checking her cell laptop ipad email fb messages etc. Put a VAR in her car.


----------

